# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Проблема с завершением работы

## Cyber Genius

Привет!
У меня проблема: не завершается работа компьютера (происходит зависание на окне "Завершение работы". Дальше ничего не происходит).
Еще я заметил, что когда я создаю папку в проводнике, чтобы она появилась нужно нажать "обновить".
Также у меня проблема с "Открыть с помощью", при нажатии на кнопку "Выбрать программу" выскакивает ошибка: "Этому файлу не сопоставлена программа для выполнения этого действия". Раньше такого не было.

Спасибо

P.S.

Я пытался сделать логи через autologger, но он на стадии "Отладчик системного процесса" зависает, пишет программа не отвечает, сколько бы я ни ждал, ничего не происходило. Поэтому я сделал все по старинке - вручную. Все получилось, кроме проверки и получения логов через avz, но уже вручную, он также зависал. Обновление баз проводил. Запуск был от имени администратора. Скрин с авз прикрепил

Остальные логи прикладываю

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *Cyber Genius*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь при заражении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.




Информация
Если вы хотите получить персональную гарантированную помощь в приоритетном режиме, то воспользуйтесь платным сервисом Помогите+.



 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## SQ

Здравствуйте,

HiJackThis (из каталога автологера) профиксить


```
O2-32 - BHO: (no name) - {B69F34DD-F0F9-42DC-9EDD-957187DA688D} - (no file)
```

Удалите ярлык:


```
C:\Users\Арсений\Favorites\Links\Интернет.url
```

Пробуйте приложить логи AVZ из безопасного режима.

----------


## Cyber Genius

Возникла еще одна проблема. У меня ф8 не нажимался для входа в безопасный режим, я решил выставить запуск в безопасном режиме по дефолту через конфигурацию системы. Теперь у меня при загрузке виндовс подвисает. Бесконечный вход в винвос идет. В биос заходит, usb стоит в enabled. Что теперь делать?

----------


## SQ

> У меня ф8 не нажимался для входа в безопасный режим, я решил выставить запуск в безопасном режиме по дефолту через конфигурацию системы.


Уточните пожалуйста по подробнее, какие галочки/параметры установили?

----------


## Cyber Genius

Так как через ф8 не получалось, я сделал так (скрин прикладываю). Я там выбрал безопасный режим минимальная и все, больше ничего не трогал

----------


## SQ

Странное поведение, уточните пожалуйста сама картинка о том, что загрузился безопасный режим появилась?

Получается ли вызвать дисптечер задач по средствам клавиш ctrl+alt+del?

----------


## Cyber Genius

Нет, ни на какие кнопки, кроме del он не реагирует, ни на ф8, ни на c ctrl alt del. Он не доходит до безопасного режима. Он бесконечно грузится еще до появления выбора пользвателя. Если это возможно,  могу записать видео на телефон

Я искал еще в интернете информацию, что возможно вирус как-то удалил из реестра данные для безопасного режима и возможно поэтому он не входит в безопасный режим. 

Пока я не включил загрузку в безопасном режиме, он включался в обычном, но я не мог завершить работу компьютера, он зависал на стадии "Завершение работы"

----------


## SQ

Возможно на ПК еще присутствуют системные проблемы, у Вас есть установочный диск с Windows 8.1 Pro?

----------


## Cyber Genius

К сожалению, нет

----------


## SQ

- У Вас ОС лицензионная?
Если имеется ключ то пробуйте скачать образ https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/

----------


## Cyber Genius

Я загрузил на флешку windows, выставил в биосе запуск флешки в буте, но теперь выскакивает синий экран (не синий экран "смерти", а пустой синий экран) при загрузке, а дальше ничего не происходит

----------


## SQ

> Я загрузил на флешку windows, выставил в биосе запуск флешки в буте, но теперь выскакивает синий экран (не синий экран "смерти", а пустой синий экран) при загрузке, а дальше ничего не происходит


Сделали загрузочный диск?

----------


## Cyber Genius

Да, только флешку

----------


## SQ

> Да, только флешку


Получается Вам нужно с нее загрузиться и выбрать *режим восстановления*. Не в коем случае не установку, так как возможно затерете данные. Далее в *Advanced Option* выбрать *Automatic Repair*.

windows-8-repair-your-computer-screen.png

----------


## Cyber Genius

Я не могу запустить восстановление, потому что при входе у меня пустой синий экран, я ведь писал это

----------


## SQ

> Я не могу запустить восстановление, потому что при входе у меня пустой синий экран, я ведь писал это


- Такое поведение у Вас с загрузочного флэшки или загрузочного системного диска ПК?
- Пробовали на другом ПК загрузиться с загрузочной флэшки, чтобы убедиться, что образ записался корректно?
- Вообще есть какая-та реакция при загрузке ПК если держать shift и нажимать постоянно F8?

----------


## Cyber Genius

Такое поведение у меня не зависит от диска или флешки. Такая проблема возникла у меня как только я запустил систему в безопасном режиме. До безопасного режима он включался нормально. Ни на какие кнопки при включении ноутбука он не реагирует, кроме входа в биос. При синем экране у меня есть возможность выйти в cmd с помощью shift + f10

----------


## SQ

> . При синем экране у меня есть возможность выйти в cmd с помощью shift + f10


При это видите данные на диске, например, если ввести: 


```
dir
```

Если видны данные, то пробуйте прописать следующую команду, для того чтобы использую F8 была возможность перейти в нормальный режим.


```
bcdedit /set {bootmgr} displaybootmenu yes
```

----------


## Cyber Genius

У меня по ходу система вообще слетела. Не работает эта команда. И диск называется Х, вместо С

----------


## SQ

Если в командной строке ввести следующее:



```
C:
dir
```

Видны данные на диске c:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Cyber Genius

Да. Сделал фото

----------


## SQ

> Да. Сделал фото


Да, видно что все ок, данные на месте. Пробуйте проверить диск c: на ошибки в той же командной строке


```
chkdsk c: /f
```

По завершению перегрузите ПК и посмотрите, если грузиться с диска (hdd).

----------


## Cyber Genius

Проверку сделал, но ничего не изменилось, бесконнчный вход в систему

----------


## SQ

Уточните пожалуйста у Вас Windows 10 или Windows 8.1?

----------


## Cyber Genius

windows 8.1 профессиональная лицензионная

----------


## SQ

> windows 8.1 профессиональная лицензионная


На флэшки ОС соответствует установленной на ноутбуке?

----------


## Cyber Genius

Да, скачал с сайта, который Вы дали

----------


## SQ

покажите пожалуйста результат следующей команды в командной строке:


```
diskpart
sel disk 0
list vol
```

Для выхода из Diskpart


```
exit
```

Хотелось бы понять загрузчик на Вашем ПК использует EFI или нет.

----------


## Cyber Genius

После того, как я написал  diskpart я больше ничего не могу написать

Блин, картинка почему-то в перевернутом виде вставляется, я не знаю как это исправить

----------


## SQ

> После того, как я написал  diskpart я больше ничего не могу написать
> 
> Блин, картинка почему-то в перевернутом виде вставляется, я не знаю как это исправить


Странное поведение, пробуйте перегрузиться в командную строку, только не запускаете diskpart. 

Уточните у Вас ноутбука есть поддержка UEFI?

----------


## Cyber Genius

UEFI boot что ли? Я посмотрел в биосе... Да, есть такое, он у меня стоит в disabled

----------


## SQ

> UEFI boot что ли? Я посмотрел в биосе... Да, есть такое, он у меня стоит в disabled


Покажите пожалуйста картинку в случае загрузке с диска (hdd) как было у Вас ранее установлено?

----------


## Cyber Genius

Было вот так изначально

----------


## SQ

> Было вот так изначально


Загрузка Windows производиться без поддержки EFI.

Загрузитесь под загрузочной флэшки, и попробуйте восстановить работу BootLoader, для этого в командной строке (cmd.exe)выполните следующее:


```
C:
bootrec /fixboot
```

перегрузите ПК и проверьте если ситуация изменилось

----------


## Cyber Genius

Операция успешно завершилась. Но снова выходит пустой синий экран

----------


## SQ

Загрузитесь под загрузочной флэшки, и попробуйте восстановить работу MBR (Master Boot Record), для этого в командной строке (cmd.exe)выполните следующее:



```
C:
bootrec.exe /fixmbr
```

перегрузите ПК и проверьте если ситуация изменилось

----------


## Cyber Genius

Было тоже написано операция успешно завершена, но ничего не изменилось

----------


## SQ

> Было тоже написано операция успешно завершена, но ничего не изменилось


Попробуйте так теперь:


```
C:
cd /d C:\Boot\ 
attrib C:\Boot\BCD -h -r -s
ren c:\boot\BCD BCD.old
bootrec.exe /rebuildbcd
```

----------


## Cyber Genius

> Попробуйте так теперь:
> 
> 
> ```
> C:
> cd /d C:\Boot\ 
> attrib C:\Boot\BCD -h -r -s
> ren c:\boot\BCD BCD.old
> bootrec.exe /rebuildbcd
> ```


Пишут подождите, но мне кажется, он завис

----------


## SQ

Подождите немного времени, сообщите результат.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Cyber Genius

До сих пор жду, ничего не меняется, ждать еще? Может она долго фиксит?

----------


## SQ

> До сих пор жду, ничего не меняется, ждать еще? Может она долго фиксит?


Обычно быстро, подождите еще максиммум 10-15 минут.

P.S. Обычно если нет реакции на клавиши Caps Lock или Num Lock то ПК завис.

----------


## Cyber Genius

не, ничего не произошло(

я готов даже винду переустановить, но он зараза не хочет флешку читать(
Не знаю что делать

----------


## SQ

> не, ничего не произошло(


Возможно проблема с диском, попробуйте после перегрузке еще раз восстановить BCD.


```
C:
cd /d C:\Boot\ 
bootrec.exe /rebuildbcd
```

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -




> Возможно проблема с диском, попробуйте после перегрузке еще раз восстановить BCD.


Убедитесь пожалуйста, что записанные образ успешно запускается на другом ПК. А то не ясно по каким причинам не видно окошко установки/восстановление Windows 8.1

----------


## Cyber Genius

Флешка работает, там было такое, что я вставляю флешку, выходит синий экран. Потом, минут через 5 если вытащить флешку (и только когда вытащишь), выходит окно с выбором языка. Я вставляю флешку обратно, выбираю язык и дальше ничего не происходит.
Сейчас проверил на другом ноутбуке флешку, там все работает, setup запускается

----------


## SQ

> Сейчас проверил на другом ноутбуке флешку, там все работает, setup запускается


Проверьте пожалуйста запуск с биоса, а не ОС другом ноутбуке.

----------


## Cyber Genius

bootrec опять завис видимо, сколько жду уже...

----------


## SQ

> Флешка работает, там было такое, что я вставляю флешку, выходит синий экран. Потом, минут через 5 если вытащить флешку (и только когда вытащишь), выходит окно с выбором языка. Я вставляю флешку обратно, выбираю язык и дальше ничего не происходит.


Если снова вытащить флешку, продолжается установка?

Также сообщите пожалуйста, у Вас случайно флэшка не поддерживает USB 3.0 или не вставляете в порт USB 3.0?

----------


## Cyber Genius

Не, не идет установка. Там идет надпись "Начало установки" и потом компьютер зависал. Я ждал тогда час ничего не происходило.
Насчет usb... У меня четыре порта. Один usb 3.0, а остальные 2.0. Я пробовал установку windows через все порты usb.
На другом компьютере через биос флешка запускается и работает

Блин, опять фотки не так загрузились, извините, я не знаю почему они верх дном загружаются

----------


## SQ

> Не, не идет установка. Там идет надпись "Начало установки" и потом компьютер зависал. Я ждал тогда час ничего не происходило.


Так не нужно начинать установку, а как на втором скрине выбрать "Восстановление системы". Новая установка может затереть данные на ноубуке.

Для наглядности приложил Ваш скрин.
20161216_164240[1].jpg

----------


## Cyber Genius

Я знаю)
Я установку выбрал после восстановления, в надежде, что переустановлю наконец винду и забуду о проблемах.
Восстановление дает такой же результат, сколько не жди ничего не происходит. Восстановления больше часа ждал

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -




> Для наглядности приложил Ваш скрин.
> 20161216_164240[1].jpg


Восстановление не работает, сколько бы я ни ждал, он зависает

----------


## SQ

Уточните пожалуйста модель и производителя ноутбука?

----------


## Cyber Genius

Asus n53sv.

Этому ноутбуку около 5-6 лет, на нем тогда стояла еще семерка

----------


## SQ

> Asus n53sv.
> 
> Этому ноутбуку около 5-6 лет, на нем тогда стояла еще семерка


Уточните пожалуйста, пробовали сбросить настроки Bios на изначальные (заводские)?

----------


## Cyber Genius

А как? Я не умею
Аа понял. Restore defaults. Да, нажимал

----------


## SQ

> Аа понял. Restore defaults. Да, нажимал


Можете попробовать создать загрузочный диск с Windows 7 и проверить если удается перейти в режим восстановления.

----------


## SQ

> Аа понял. Restore defaults. Да, нажимал


Можете попробовать создать загрузочный флэшку с Windows 7 в качестве альтернативы, для того чтобы убедиться, что проблема не аппаратная и проверить если удается перейти в режим восстановления.

----------


## Cyber Genius

но у меня нету windows 7, как мне быть?

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Я сейчас попробовал загрузиться без флешки, у меня вышла такая ошибка:

----------


## SQ

> Я сейчас попробовал загрузиться без флешки, у меня вышла такая ошибка:


Так не удалось восстановить BCD у Вас завис ноутбук. Восстановим предыдущее состояние?

----------


## Cyber Genius

ага

А может быть такое, что вирус подменил просто фон, а под этим фоном установочник?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SQ

> А может быть такое, что вирус подменил просто фон, а под этим фоном установочник?


В загрузочный usb не встречал, для восстановления предыдущего состояния, выполните в командной строке:


```
C:
cd /d C:\boot\
attrib c:\Boot\BCD -h -r -s
ren c:\boot\BCD BCD.corrupt
ren c:\boot\BCD.old BCD
```

Потом, если захотите удалите копию проблемного BCD.corrupt, а так это не критично


```
del c:\boot\BCD.corrupt
```

----------


## Cyber Genius

Теперь у меня такое окно появляется

----------


## SQ

> Теперь у меня такое окно появляется


Пробуйте 4 пункт.

----------


## Cyber Genius

Ну тоже самое, зависшее окно. Получается уже не исправить никак, компьютер выбрасывать надо?(

----------


## SQ

> Получается уже не исправить никак, компьютер выбрасывать надо?(


Ну выбрасывать не нужно, если есть время необходимо разобраться. Получается у Вас Windows 8.1 установлен, а загрузочная флэшка Windows 8 из-за этого не получиться запустить проверку целостности системных файлов.

----------


## Cyber Genius

Время есть, готов сделать все, что Вы скажете. У меня сессия скоро начинается просто, мне компьютер нужен будет, а тут такое дело

----------


## SQ

> Время есть, готов сделать все, что Вы скажете. У меня сессия скоро начинается просто, мне компьютер нужен будет, а тут такое дело


1. Пробуйте выбрать 5 потом если 5 не сработает 6 пункт из скрина загрузки.
2. Пробуйте найти образ от Windows 8.1 для того чтобы инициировать восстановление системных файлов.

----------


## Cyber Genius

Я сделал ico файл, у меня выходит ошибка an operating system wasn't found. Try disconnecting any drives that don't contain an operating system

----------


## SQ

> Я сделал ico файл, у меня выходит ошибка an operating system wasn't found. Try disconnecting any drives that don't contain an operating system


Не совсем понимаю, что за ico файл?

----------


## Cyber Genius

образ windows

----------


## SQ

> образ windows


iso - образ Windows. Возможно что-то пошло не так, какой программой создаете загрузочную флэшку?

----------


## Cyber Genius

> iso - образ Windows. Возможно что-то пошло не так, какой программой создаете загрузочную флэшку?


Я не использовал программу, windows сама представляет программу для автоматического создания образа.
Средство создания установочных носителей Windows называется. Все автоматически создается

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Ладно, спасибо за помощь

----------


## SQ

Пробуйте найти образ Windows 8.1 Professional и создать загрузочную флэшку

Например ознакомительную версию Windows 8.1 пробуйте загрузиться с него в режим восстановления.

----------

